# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  sušilica i platnene

## Ms. Mar

Cure koje svoje (bebine) platnene sušite u sušilici, molim vas da napišete koliko vam u prosjeku traje program sušenja. Ja sam išla probati sa svojih prvih par pelenica (fitted) i morala sam sušiti dvaput na najduljem programu (2 x 150 minuta). E sad, moja sušilica je kombinirana sa perilicom pa vjerojatno nije jednako kvalitetna kao 'samo sušilica', ali 5 sati mi je stvarno previše. Dugo ju nisam upotrebljavala uopće jer je bilo lijepo vrijeme, a nikad zapravo nisam sušila ništa tako debelo pa sam sad zbunjena. Nadam se da ću zaključiti da je neki manji kvar u pitanju (mada nije ni to neko veselje), ali prvo me zanimaju vaša iskustva... A kad ih sušite na radijatoru koliko to otprilike traje? Problem s radijatorom mi je taj da kad postignem željenu temperaturu, on prestane grijati (logično), a nemam namjeru pregrijavati stan da bih osušila pelene. Uglavnom, uhvatila me panika da ću se zimi baviti sušenjem pelena više nego ičim drugim. Razuvjerite me.

----------


## cekana

Mislim da puno ovisi o tome koliko imaš okretaja centrifuge. Ja isto imama kombiniranu perilicu/sušilicu. 1300 okretaja + 60min sušenja na programu za osjetljivo rublje, onda ih još malo dosušim na zraku. Nisam nikad puštala da se do kraja osuše u sušilici.

----------


## Ms. Mar

*Cekana*,

hvala ti na odgovoru. Ovo će mi, čini se biti korisna informacija. Bila sam uvjerena da je kod mene brzina centrifuge 1200 (ako ju sa posebnim gumbom ne smanjim), ali sad malo detaljnije proučavam papire i čini se da se na određenim programima automatski smanjuje na 850 okr/min. Kak to nisam prije vidjela? Danas ću probati na drugom programu pranja pa sušenje na 60 min. Tračak nade se javlja... Nego, zašto ih ne sušiš do kraja (zbog smanjenja moći upijanja, postepenog uništavanja, potrošnje energije ili nešto treće)?. Još jednom, hvala.

----------


## cekana

Zato što budu grublje ako se osuše do kraja   :Kiss:  ja sam ti bivši ovisnik

A... evo probala sam i s radijatorom.... ne suše se tako dugo, možda 3h. Vjerojatno ti je stvar u centrifugi

----------


## Olivija

Ja imam perilicu/sušilicu staru cca 8 godina, vrti na 850 i to samo malce posuši robu. Nema šanse da ju osuši do kraja stavljala ja i 5 sati u sušilicu. 
Ceki -   :Kiss:  baš mi te lijepo vidjeti na platnenom ćakulanju!

----------


## vještičica

Moja je isto kombinovana, sa 1300 obrtaja, 5kg veša. U zavisnosti koliko je pelena tako i sušim. Za pola bubnja samih pelena oko 2h, budu skoro suhe, pase dosuše na rešetki za veš. Ako ih ostavim do kraja budu mi nekako zgužvane i djeluju kao da su se skupile :? 
Pun bubanj raznog veša + pelene ne osuši se ni za 4 sata, pa to ne radim više. Radije razdvojim veš pa sušim iz dva puta.

----------


## lucylu

moja takoder kombinirana ali ako stavim pun bubanj robe nece je osusiti niti za pet sati. Ubacila sam bila samo par pelena jer mi je bilo hitno i osusila ih je za sat vremena   :Razz:  

kod nas ovdje kad zapuse bura osuse se za dva sata   :Smile:   provjereno od prije par dana   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Bah, ja sam tih 5 sati vrtila ravno 3 bodića jer me baš kopkalo... Pitala sam i majstora pa mi je on rekao da je to takva mašina   :Rolling Eyes:  (nema veze dobila sam ju besplatno, a već je i puno bolje što mi dobro izcentrifugira pa sušenje ipak nije tako dramatično dugo)

----------


## Ms. Mar

Evo da javim, čini se da je stvar bila u centrifugi. I zahvaljujući platnenima sam se upoznala sa svojom perilicom / sušilicom iako ju koristim već par godina. Znači, sad sam prala na programu za koji sam sigurna da ne smanjuje broj okretaja (to znači da je 1200) i sušila na 60 min. Bile su još lagano mokre - vlažne, ostavila sam ih preko noći na radijatoru (koji je grijao prvih sat do dva, a poslije bio hladan) i ujutro su mi bile super suhe i mekane. A jednu turu sam ostavila u sušilici na 150 min i osušila lijepo do kraja. Imam ih za sada samo par pa sam nadodavala ručnike da napunim bubanj otprilike koliko mislim da će biti pun kad ćemo prati za pravo. Po koliko vi pelenica odjednom perete i sušite u bubnju?

----------


## kinder

ja skupljam 2 dana i onda perem i sušim znači oko 18-20 kom, uvjek dodam još koji bodi, ručnik  , moji su strojevi odvojene jedinke

----------


## Tiwi

Odvojene suške totalno drukčije "rade" - kom,biniranima ide malo slabije jer ipak nisu "odzračne", ali nije strašno (kao što je strašno živjeti u stanu bez balkona, okrenutom na sjever   :Rolling Eyes:  ) 

Ja jedva čekam da upale radijatore tj uključe grijanje, jer mi je najbolja kombinacija prosušiti i n+onda do kraja na radijator.

----------


## duška

ja svoje isto sušim 160 min.ali stavim unutra jedan veliki suhi ručnik koji pokupi vlagu i prije se osuše.mislim da je isto stvar o količini veša ja sušim oko 20-tak pelenica i koji komad robice od cura.jedanput sam ju natrpala punu pa mi je sve bilo vlažno.

----------


## marinna

15-ak pelena osuši do kraja za 110 min. Kombinirana, 1000 o, Zanussi.
5 sati je ipak previše, ja bi rekla da ti nešto nije u redu sa programom sušenja.

----------


## duška

i ja se slažem

----------


## Tea

velika je stvar u količini sušenja. maximalno 2,5 kg po slušilici (iako kod nekih mašina piše da mogu suštiti više- u biti ne mogu) tolika količina se osuši za cca 2 h. 

ja svoj veš sušim na najjačem programu, tj. onoj slikici da roba ide u ormar   :Grin:  , stavljam robe otprilike 2/3 bubnja i osuši mi se sve uglavnom. nekad neka deblja pelena ostane vlažna na mjestima gdje se zgrči, ali uglavnom sve bude suho. takve pelene još samo ostavim na radijatoru ili orariću u banji, i to je to. 

gdje ima kupiti papirića za sušilicu, da lijepše roba miriše? 
takve papiriće je moja mačeha kupovala u SAD-u, ne znam da li ih ima tu?  roba je predivno mirisala, i bez omekšivaća.

----------


## Tiwi

> ja svoje isto sušim 160 min.ali stavim unutra jedan veliki suhi ručnik koji pokupi vlagu i prije se osuše.mislim da je isto stvar o količini veša ja sušim oko 20-tak pelenica i koji komad robice od cura.jedanput sam ju natrpala punu pa mi je sve bilo vlažno.


Ovo je super savjet - suhi ručnik! Baš ću probati. 
I da, stvarno treba nakon pranja prepoloviti količinu pa se osuše  bolje. 

Jučer sam usporedila Tots Bots osušene u sušilici i jednu tek nabavljenu - koja razlika  :shock: Super je sušilica, pogotovo za omeksati pelene. 




> gdje ima kupiti papirića za sušilicu, da lijepše roba miriše?
> takve papiriće je moja mačeha kupovala u SAD-u, ne znam da li ih ima tu? roba je predivno mirisala, i bez omekšivaća.


Fakat!! Baš mi fali miris tek oprane robe. Nisam nikada stavljala puno omekšivača ali osjetljiva sam na mirise pa mi je lijepo da bar malo miriši. To mi je donekle bilo nadoknađeno kad smo bili u stanu s balkonom prema jugozapadu, pa su se pelene sunčale, a nije bilo baš prometno i mirišale su po zraku. A sad   :Rolling Eyes:   Dobr, ne smrde, ali to je sve. 

Zna li netko gdje ima tih mirišljavi papirića??

----------


## emira

Mirišljavih papirića za sušilicu ima u Muelleru   :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

Hvala!

----------


## Ms. Mar

Nisam probala papiriće, dobro je znati da i toga ima. Ali ja već neko vrijeme uopće ne koristim omekšivač (navodno nije dobar za perilicu, a navikavam se i za bebinu robicu) i umijesto njega stavim alkoholni ocat u koji dodam par kapi eteričnog ulja. I bude super (od octa mekano i bez sušilice, a od ulja blago, ali fino miriši).

----------


## Davor

Mi smo sušili u sušilici i to je bilo OK, uz jedino upozorenje da se prvih nekoliko puta moraju osušiti prirodno inače se izobliče.

----------


## Tea

> Mirišljavih papirića za sušilicu ima u Muelleru


kako ih nisam vidjela, kako izgledaju, po koliko su pakirani i cijena? jel mirišu dobro?

----------


## emira

Marka je Lenor, ne sjećam se više koliko točno koštaju ali mislim oko 20 kuna.

----------


## duška

ja kad sam kupovala kushies pelenice sam dobila nekoliko komada mirisnih papirića za pelenice koje držim u ladici gdje stavljam oprane pelene tako da mi uvijek fino mirišu prije nego idu na guze  :Love:

----------


## tanja1230

Ja imam odvojenu sušilicu i perilicu (1200 o). Do kraja nekih 25 pelena osuši za 120 min.
Negdje sam na nekoj web stranici pročitala kako se može u sušilicu (za bebine stvari) staviti mala krpica sa par kapi omekšivača da veš fino miriši. Nisam probala, i zaboravila sam dok nisam pročitala ovaj topic.

----------


## Tiwi

Kupila sam mirišljave vlažne maramice za sušilicu, u DMu, cijena 10 kn. Super su i baš mi je to fora, nekad stavim i u obični veš da nije pusto..

----------


## Nova

Ja ih uvijek prosušim na stalku i onda dosušim 30 sata u sušilici i tako mi ih lipo smekša!

----------


## Nova

:Laughing:  što da vam kažem... nakon 30 sati ih više ne bi bilo! 30 min!

----------


## zoza

Zanima me sušite li pelene na sniženoj temperaturi ili ne?!

Preporuka na mojima je da se suše na sniženoj temperaturi (jedna točkica :/  ), ja se toga pridržavam, ali zato mi sušenje trajeeeeeeee...   :Rolling Eyes:  
(centifugiram na 1200 okretaja)

----------


## slava

Ja sam ih sušila na jačoj temp. 120 min i još su se morale malo dosušiti prirodno. Kamarisice su mi prilično uništene, mislim da je od sušilice. Sad pelene stavim na sat vremena, tek da se omekšaju, nakon toga se brzo posuše vani. Možda je i to previše vremena u sušilici.

----------


## Lapis

ja kad nemam živaca sa dosušivanjem na radijatoru ih stavim na najjače, i nisam primjetila neku razliku, osim da su (ME) mekše. Sandy's ako ne osušim u sušilici budu jako krute, do te mjere da se R derala kad sam joj ih stavljala. tako da će nama sušilica raditi i ovo ljeto za platnene i ručnike.

----------


## lilamili

molim savjet, ja se još dvoumim da li da kupim sušilicu zbog pelena, jeli stvarno pelene od frotira postanu krute ako se ne suše u sušilici   :Sad:

----------


## shogi

mi uglavnom sušimo na zraku kadgod je moguće, i ljeti i zimi, ali barem jednom u 2-3 mjeseca stavim pelene u sušilicu...budu mekaneeee  :Love: (ali mi živimo u kući s terasom i dvorištem pa imam di staviti "štender")

ali ne sušim ih često iz razloga što čičak postane pretvrd već nakon par sušenja, katastrofa  

a druga stvar je da sušilica izvlači jako puno vlakana, sitnih dlaćica iz materijala te se bojim da bi ti jako brzo pelenice istanjile   :Sad:

----------


## lilamili

ma niš vidjet ću kad ih počnem koristit, ak baš procjenim da im treba sušilica kupit ću je, šteta što nitko od mojih nema to čudo od tehnologije

----------


## aishwarya

Meni nikad sušilica ne suši dva sata, pa čak niti na manjoj temperaturi (ja, doduše, nemam točkice nego se sušenje odabire prema vrsti veša i jačini suhoće - za peglanje, za ormar i sl). Svaki put nakon sušenja još ih malo ostavim vani. Meni sušilica dobro dođe za pelene, ali nezamjenjiva mi je za ručnike i bebinu robu koju onda većinom ne peglam i bude mekana iako ne koristim omekšivač.

----------


## minamamina

Susilica je zakon ali mi racun za struju extra skoci u zimskom periodu  :/

----------


## eki3

Moja je susilica odvojena i za 3kg vesa(ja je uvijek pretrpam) i kondenzacijska(mislim da i to ima veze).Pelene su stvarno mekane iz nje,probano na TB. Naravno  i ja neke moram dosusivat( ovisi o vrsti pelena).
Mene muci sto imam cijelu garnituru pelena za promjeniti jer su mi se preko zime ,kad sam ih uglavnom susila u susilici ,skroz istrosile  :Mad:  (eto to je negativna strana susilice).
U malom stanu s malom kupaonicom i nenadkrivenom terasom ipak mi je susilica   :Love: .

----------


## eki3

> molim savjet, ja se još dvoumim da li da kupim sušilicu zbog pelena, jeli stvarno pelene od frotira postanu krute ako se ne suše u sušilici


Nisu bas tako krute,ne brini,a i brzo se od topline tijela opuste.

----------


## manal

dolazi polako hladnije vrijeme, pa da malo podignem za nas nove platnenopelenase: danas je nesto bilo ruzno, pa smo prvi put isprobali susenje u susilici. mm ih je stavio na nizu temperaturu kako se preporuca, pa se to susilo dugo i nije osusilo. pa je stavio na visu temperaturu i nakon zavrsenog programa smo ih jos objesili vani, jer osjetim da su unutra malo vlazne. prekrasno su mekane, ali ne moze to toliko trajati! ta susilica je radila bar 4h, ak ne i dulje... ves-masina nam ima samo 900 obrtaja  :/ a susilica je gorenje kondenzacijska. najveca mi je briga da se ne uniste od susenja u susilici, pa ipak je to bila investicija - mislim na pelene. osim toga su mi drage jer su jako slatke   :Laughing:  sto savjetujete?

----------


## cekana

Ja pelene nisam nikad sušila duže od 60min, i onda ih još na zraku ili radijatoru dosušim. No, 1300obrtaja centrifuge. Mislim da ni s 900 ne bi smjelo toliko trajati sušenje, max 90min i još ih dosušiš, ako ti nije frka pa moraš odmah imati suhe   :Kiss:

----------


## puntica

> Ja pelene nisam nikad sušila duže od 60min, i onda ih još na zraku ili radijatoru dosušim.


X
Centrifuga 1000 o/min
mogu se skroz osušiti u sušilici ako ih stavim na najjači program to traje oko sat i pol

----------


## vještičica

centrifuga 1300 obrtaja
sušim uvijek pola mašine pelena odjednom, nikad cijelu
suše se oko sat ipo, budu skroz suhe

----------


## njokica

Mi koristimo fitted Kamaris, perilica centrifugira na 1000 o/min, a svejedno im treba cijela vječnost da se osuše - npr. da ih pustim da se suše u stanu na sobnoj temp., trebalo bi in 36 sati  :shock: , naravno najbolje je sušit na buri i suncu, ali eto ovih zadnjih mjesec dana ima više kiše neg sunca. Ja nisam imala prije pojma o raztličitim vrstama platnenih, jer da sam znala, kupila bih ipak više pocketica, jer je u ovakvim slučajevima (kada se nema sušilica) puno bolji izbor.

----------


## Ivana B-G

imam jedno "glupavo pitanje". sta je bolje, tj. kako pelene budu mekse: ako ih iz masine za ves ubacim u susilicu na neko vrijeme pa dosusim, ili ako ih iz vesmasine stavim na stalak i onda u susilici dosusim do kraja? jel tko probao? ima li uopce razlike?
kod nas u slavoniji je uuuuuzasno tvrda voda, pa jednostavno moram susit u susilici...

----------


## aishwarya

> imam jedno "glupavo pitanje". sta je bolje, tj. kako pelene budu mekse: ako ih iz masine za ves ubacim u susilicu na neko vrijeme pa dosusim, ili ako ih iz vesmasine stavim na stalak i onda u susilici dosusim do kraja? jel tko probao? ima li uopce razlike?
> kod nas u slavoniji je uuuuuzasno tvrda voda, pa jednostavno moram susit u susilici...


Nije glupavo pitanje - ja sam nekako zaključila da je bolje dosušiti ih u sušilici pogotovo s nekim mokrim komadom npr. ručnikom. Ali nekad mi se presuše pa ne ispadne dobro :/

----------


## puntica

ja sušim na zraku. kad su skoro suhe ubacim ih u sušilicu. budu mekane. nekad zaboravim da sam ih stavila sušit pa se presuše na zraku i budu tvrde. ubacim ih u sušilicu na 20min pa opet postanu mekane

----------


## kli_kli

Ja susim 2 sata na pola temperature, budu super.
Ta temperatura je ok za sve, cisto ilustracije radi.
Mislim, susim i perjane jakne i svasta nesto tako, bas je nezno.
Napolje necu zbog prljavstine, a na radijatoru se veoma brzo presuse.
Stalak nemam gde da stavim.

----------


## S2000

oprala ja pelene, i idem ih staviti u susilicu pa skuzim da nemam pojma upalit susilicu jer mi je prvi put, i da nesto ne eksplodira, bolje da sacekam da muz dode s posla  :Laughing: 

Znaci da je bolje da ih malo osusim na zraku pa dosusim u susilici? Ako ih skroz suhe stavim u susilicu (suncano je, a ja moram izaci sad vani), hoce li omeksati?

Na kojem programu da ih susim (oprane su u perilici na centrifugi 1200, a susulica je Gorenje SensoCare kondenzacijska.?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ovisi koja vrsta i sastav pelena. Ja imam ME bambus i Flafi bambus i konoplja i osuse mi se do kraja na najjačem programu susilice ( Whirlpool).
Ja bi na tvom mjestu stavila na neki srednji ili slabiji program susenja pa ovisno o rezultatu prilagodavala.
Kroz prvih par pranja i susenja ces skontat koji ti je program najbolji, bez brige.
Ne susim pelene vani tako da ne znam koliko će ih susilica omeksati nakon sunčanja.

----------


## S2000

Bila sam stavila na cotton program normalni, a kad je bilo gotovo bile su jos vlaznjukave pa sam ih opet stavila na sunce.

----------


## S2000

A unutra ih je bilo svih vrsta, najdeblje su bile rodine njezne puse koje su ostale najvlaznije. A susilica je radila barem dvi ure... Jel to normalno s obzirom da cu jos trebat produziti. Koliko ih vi inace dugo susite? I smiju li AIO u susilicu? Njih nisam stavila, nisam bas bila sigurna.

----------


## R_anama

AIO ne sušim u sušilici.
Perilica centrifugira na 1200, stavim pelene i ručnike (oko pola mašine) na sušenje na program za pamuk, sat vremena. Nakon toga ih dosušim na zraku.
Nisam do sad probala sušiti na zraku i dosušiti u sušilici jer mi logičnije izgleda da se dosuše vrele pelene na zraku  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Kod mene je jos toplo i suncano pa jos ne koristim susilicu, ali ako netko ima gorenje susilicu nek napise kakav savjet. Meni se bas cini da se dugo to u mene susilo.

----------


## penny

> Kod mene je jos toplo i suncano pa jos ne koristim susilicu, ali ako netko ima gorenje susilicu nek napise kakav savjet. Meni se bas cini da se dugo to u mene susilo.


 jesi konacno procitala upute od susilice? :Smile: 
jel je sad kristis?

----------


## S2000

Susim na cotton ultra i onda najdeblji komadi budu jos vlazni. Ako su npr platenene pelene onda moram stavit jos dodatno 30 min. Uglavnom ja na svaki program dodam jos 30 min ekstra jer imam fobiju od vlage, pa bolje nek se presusi  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------

